# You can request an avatar for WCG here!



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

WCG avatar request thread v2!

Give Me the pic you want to add WCG logo on it!
And i will add on it in minutes!

*Available Artists*
Gopal

*I will be offline from 9:00 PM(GMT) To 9:00 AM(GMT) SO at that time please don't post any pic!*

I can add WCG + TPU + your normal avatar also For Example see my avatar(See the corners)!

For any other info ask me!
If anyone wants to join me you are welcomed to help me!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 11, 2012)

Check out the Sticky for this exact purpose: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96756

Might be some people there who need updated avatars.


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Check out the Sticky for this exact purpose: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96756
> 
> Might be some people there who need updated avatars.



Okay, But The OP is not online for more like 2 years.
How can you expect that thread to help people!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 11, 2012)

Whether or not the OP is active doesn't matter. If people need an avatar they can post in that thread, and any member/artist who is willing to help (like you) are free to make the avatar.


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Whether or not the OP is active doesn't matter. If people need an avatar they can post in that thread, and any member/artist who is willing to help (like you) are free to make the avatar.



But by seeing that the op is not online for more then 2 yrs the people thing who will help me in that old thread(like me) i was wanted to have a WCG avatar but by seeing that i decided to made myself!

Well no problem if you can't get this sticky !


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 15, 2012)

i want the icon on my avatar with intel xeon icon on it to


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Xeon icon on your avatar right?


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 15, 2012)

yes


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

It will be here in 15 mins


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess it will be very great for 15min design.
They usually take 3 hours


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Well your avatar is very small so it wont fit well 



Hope you like it!


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 15, 2012)

here is a biger one




tpu size sould be 150x150


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Well here is one Xeon logo

And

Here is 4 Xeon logo on Corners


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Gopal, can you put the WCG and TPU logos in the bottom left corner of this pic, for me? Then shrink it so that it doesn't crop out the foot or hand in the image. I would be forever in your debt!


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

Sure no problem it will be here in 12-20 min


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

Which one








It is here in 17 mins!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the second one! Thanks. Be back later, gotta go work, I hope!

BTW, Thanks!!


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello anyone want new avatars?


----------

